# Need help with the Leprecon 612 Console



## theatre22 (Jan 22, 2006)

I am posting this to see if there is anyone out there I can maybe put in touch with my lighting designer so I apologize in advance if my "tech language" is off.

We are producing a musical and have rented a Leprekon 612 12 channel console and 3 NSI DDS5600 4 x 600w dimmer packs. Basically all dimmer packs have been plugged in and the control cable plugged the dimmers into the console. Meanwhile, only 1 of the dimmer packs is responding to the board and it is being very sporadic (it won't dim, just abruptly turn off and on) and sometimes won't turn off for 5 minutes after a channel has been brought down.

I have pro lighting people who can't figure out what the problem (but they aren't familiar with this system). Has anyone used this system before and recognize this problem and perhaps have a solution to offer.

Any advise would be GREATLY appreciated, especially if you can email me and I can have my designer email you with more details.

Thanks in advance,

Mitchell Marcus
[email protected]


----------



## Radman (Jan 22, 2006)

First thought is to check that the control protocols match. Unless you have some funky 5 pin to 3 pin cable and the DMX version of the console, I'm pretty sure the MPX protocol is the same on both the light board and the dimmers, though they are from different manufacturers. The next thing I would check is that the control cables are wired correctly. If they aren't this may be what's causing you difficulty.

I am emailing a link to this post to you as well.


----------



## moojoe (Jan 22, 2006)

i would think that its either the control cable, or you didnt assign your dimmers properly. and it sounds most likely like the dimmers.


----------



## Radman (Jan 22, 2006)

Yep, I agree, that was my second thought, which I forgot to mention. :roll:


----------



## krhodus (Jan 22, 2006)

With some portable dimmer systems (mostly older Lepercon systems), you need to check with pigtail are plugged in. I am unfamiliar with the NSI dimmers, but on the Leprecon there are 2 AC ports the dimmer plugs in with. Only one of them will power the DMX in the unit. The other just powers those outlets. On Lepercons it is not marked which this is (on older systems it is 1-6 on the Left that powers it, newer systems its 1-3 that powers it, I believe thought I may have it mixed up). Try plugging the packs in a different sequence.

That has been my problem with portable dimmer systems.

Kevin


----------



## falcon (Jan 23, 2006)

I used the Leprechan 624 for some time and we found out that this problem can come with the soft patching on the board, so if you completely reset it, it should help some of it. The other problem is that the dimmer packs aren't set correctly. Check the dip switches on the packs and make sure the first pack is set to 0000000 second to 1000000 and third to 0100000. With that, it should get all the dimmers working corresponding to the board channels. The last thing I could think of that this might happen wiht, is that the internal jumper selection is on the work setting to how you want it. In this case, take it back to the rental place and have them change it for you.


----------

